# Eastern SD fishing



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Has anyone been out fishing yet this spring? Ive been getting a few small northerns south of brookings, but havnt gotten into any wallies yet. LETS HEAR SOME REPORTS!!


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

northeast lakes are fair. seems fish are right on the spawn. have to work for the wallys right now but should pick up when the water temps imrove a little.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats seems to be the situation down in the southeast part of the state also. i havnt caught a walleye all spring, but havnt spent very much time on them either though either. Too much bow fishing i guess.


----------



## goosehunter17 (Mar 7, 2006)

I hit big stone last night at midnight caught my limit within a half hour and had my first fish on the third cast. Ended up with a 26" 6 lb and 3 17-19 in 2-4 lbs. Fun time


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

doesn't get much better than that. 
I seems lakes here(NE) have started to pick up as well. I don't think any one lake is hot but should be able to catch a few fish. I've had a slow spring so far but have caught fish on a few different lakes.


----------

